# Runden Button in 3D- Optik erstellen



## Kodjak (3. April 2007)

Hallo ihr alle,

mein Problem ist rellativ einfach, jedoch suche ich auch eine geschicktere und professionellere Lösung als meine (Try and Error mehr oder weniger).

Also, was ich gerne machen möchte: ein roter runder Button, mit 3D Effekt und einer Lichtspiegelung links oben in etwa, eigentlich ist auch egal wo die Lichtspiegelung ist, aber ich weiss nicht genau, wie ich die machen soll, so dass das Ganze auch nach was aussieht.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Ach ja, ich benutze PS 7.0

MfG,
Jako


----------



## Boromir (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke, wenn du die Suche benutzt hättest wärst du schon weiter.
Aber egal hier mal eins und da noch eins.
Wenn du noch mehr brauchst, lass es mich wissen ein paar hab ich noch auf Lager.

Boromir


----------



## Kodjak (4. April 2007)

Ich glaub das hilft mir auch schon sehr gut, danke


----------

